# Contender, Encore and XP-100 handguns.



## IKE (Apr 14, 2018)

I hunted solely with handguns for several years and I also competed in IHMSA handgun silhouette matches for over 20 years where the most popular single shot guns were the bolt action Remington XP-100 and the Thompson Center Contender & Encores with interchangeable barrels.

After selling off three XP'100's and several Contender & Encore barrels and keeping just what I figured that I couldn't live without I still have;

Five 14" scoped Contender barrels chambered in .22 long rifle, 6mm TCU, 6.5mm TCU, 7mm TCU and 300 Whisper.

Three 15" scoped Encore barrels chambered in 6.5x55 Swedish, 6.5x284 Winchester and 35 Whelen.

One scoped XP-100 that is chambered in 7mm Benchrest.  

Anyone else fired, currently own or have owned Contenders, Encores or XP-100's ?

Contender 

Encore 

XP-100


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 14, 2018)

No, but I'm a bit moist from viewing the pics


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 21, 2018)

I had an early Contender with the .45/.410 choked barrel, a .22 LR barrel, and a .22 Hornet. Wish I still owned it and the .45/410 barrel.


----------



## billt (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm currently shooting this Remington XP-100 in .35 Remington. And this Thompson Pro Hunter Contender in .308. The XP-100 I restocked in a Coffee Laminate from Fajen.


----------

